# first rig



## nate14 (Dec 23, 2014)

hello everyone, im brand spankin new to this site and hoping to get some advice! purchasing my first rig and would like some input. I am on a tight budget and have been looking at a few solid state half stacks but also have been looking at a few of the " lunchbox" tube heads. Any positive input at all please!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

You should probably aswer these to get set in the right direction:

What kind of music are you interested in playing? 

Also, are you new to guitar playing?

What do you want an opinion on - amp, guitar and pedals?

Is there someone's tone you are trying to achieve?

We'll be able to help more with a bit of guidance.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

nate14 said:


> hello everyone, im brand spankin new to this site and hoping to get some advice! purchasing my first rig and would like some input. I am on a tight budget and have been looking at a few solid state half stacks but also have been looking at a few of the " lunchbox" tube heads. Any positive input at all please!


DO WE REALY NEED A DUPLICATE POST ON THIS SUBJECT ????

please delete this thread..
G.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> DO WE REALY NEED A DUPLICATE POST ON THIS SUBJECT ????
> 
> please delete this thread..
> G.


Posting before coffee? I do that sometimes. Never goes well for me.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Posting before coffee? I do that sometimes. Never goes well for me.


Dammed caffee gets me every time....
I was actualy referring to the original post which is duplicated in the Amp section...

G.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> I was actualy referring to the original post which is duplicated in the Amp section...


Yes, please post any further responses here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?68087-first-rig

I don't think the OP is interested in building and amp so maybe the mods can delete this thread.


----------



## nate14 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry guys, posted in here first by mistake, I'd gladly delete it if I knew how


----------

